# Water Pump OverHeating



## AxolotlMan (Jun 25, 2011)

i was wondering if i keep my water pump running 24/7 if it will over heat and brake? 
it is warm to the touch right now


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Water pump or air pump?The air pump will feel warm but shouldnt be too hot to touch.What model is it?You can research the model and see if anyone else has any issues with it getting too hot.


----------



## AxolotlMan (Jun 25, 2011)

i meant air pump, oopsy doops. 
i have a Top Fin-2000


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

We don't have the same air pump but I usually shut mine off before going to sleep... (that quiet humming noise) I've never had it heat up or anything.

What size tank is it in? It could be that it's too powerful for the tank? or a problem with the air tube?

I'm asking questions since I don't really know what the problem would be. :/


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its normal to get warm.The mechanics of an airpump(or from what I understand)is a diaphram that vibrates causing air.This will get warm,but it should never get so hot you cant touch it.If its that hot,then take it back or trash it.


----------



## AxolotlMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Its is in a 10 gallon tank. 
itll be fine, i was just making sure! Thanks!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mine feels warm.... not hot though... you're probably good to go.


----------

